# A Beautiful Baby Boer-doe



## BrookvalleyFarm (Sep 2, 2014)

We had an unexpected surprise when we visited the goat barn on August 29. Although we had been checking her regularly, our Boer, Muffin, decided to not show any signs of her upcoming delivery. Welcome to the world Tawny Willow (we'll call her Willow)!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

she is a cutie pie!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She's just adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's soooo cute! What a fun surprise.  Congrats!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:drool: SOOOOOOO cute!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Awe....what a awesome surprise. She is lovely!!!


----------



## BrookvalleyFarm (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! I love surprises like this. 


Brookvalley Farm
Sent using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh she is adorable, I love those kind of surprises and she is beautiful to boot. 

Congrats


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a face!!!! Love her!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awwww!! Jealous... lol  <3 her!! You got a show stopper there I predict!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Soooooo...when you bringing her to my place? :lol: pretty Lil girl


----------



## BrookvalleyFarm (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't really know anything about showing goats, but I think she's a winner! She has beautiful coloring, and is as sweet as can be.


----------



## BrookvalleyFarm (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm guessing the CO in your name means that you're in Colorado, and I'd love to visit with her. But, I'm not sure I'll be traveling anywhere any time soon (too many critters to care for and we can never find anyone willing to help for extended leaves)! We did visit the Denver area a couple of years ago when I was doing research for my master's thesis. We traveled from CO to WY, SD, and NE back to CO - it was a wonderful trip; the Rockies are beyond words.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I was just kidding lol, I have too many as it is! :lol:


----------

